# Erstellen einer neuen Datenbank



## delwin (6. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen, 

Im laufe meines Projektes mit MySQL Datenbanken bin ich jetzt an dem Schritt, an dem ich eine komlette Datenbank von Java automatisch erstellen lassen muss (Also keine Tabelle, sondern eine Datenbank in der ich später weitere Tabellen erstellen kann). 

Mittels phpMyAdmin geht dies mit dem Befehl 
	
	
	
	





```
"CREATE DATABASE `Datenbankname` ;
```
. 

Jedoch frage ich mich jetzt gerade wie das gehen soll, da ich mich beim Anmelden in die MySQL Datenbank, ja schon eine Datenbank angeben muss. 

```
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://" + MySQLIPAdresse + ":"+ MySQLPort + "/" + DatenbankName, MySQLUserName,MySQLPasswort);
```

Für Ideen und Anregungen bin ich dankbar. Danke schon im vorraus

Gruss
delwin


----------



## tfa (6. Mai 2008)

Du musst beim Connect keine DB angeben. Dann ist eben kein Default-Schema ausgewählt.


----------



## Guest (6. Mai 2008)

Servus tfa, 

merci für die schnelle Antwort. 
Verstehe ich es richtig, dass ich mich dann so anmelden soll: 

```
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://" + MySQLIPAdresse + ":"+ MySQLPort , MySQLUserName,MySQLPasswort);
```

Danke, werde es nachher gleich mal versuchen. 

Gruss
delwin


----------



## delwin (6. Mai 2008)

So, 

so einfach geht es: 


```
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
Connection con1 = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://" + MySQLIPAdresse + ":"+ MySQLPort , MySQLUserName,MySQLPasswort);
Statement stmt1 = con1.createStatement();	
stmt1.executeUpdate("CREATE DATABASE `Datenbankname` ;");
```

Natürlich zum Schluss alles schön wieder schließen ;-)

Danke und Gruss
delwin


----------

